# Garmin map upgrade question



## tktroler (May 16, 2011)

Has any one tried the Michigan lake maps for Garmin Nuvi? Is their good info. on it? Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Jumping in here since I have same question? Was looking at the garmin Nuvi 1450 lmt today, but its not a gps for water. Can the lakemaster chips work in this for saginaw bay? Thanks


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes it works

Just be very careful the touch screens don't like moisture/water the nuvi 500 and 550 are the only waterproof nuvi's


----------

